# Weight loss issues??



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I know folks with hypothyroid have issues losing weight, and I just wanted to see how that was going? I've always had issues with my weight. What are you doing to keep healthy and weight under control?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> I know folks with hypothyroid have issues losing weight, and I just wanted to see how that was going? I've always had issues with my weight. What are you doing to keep healthy and weight under control?


Very good question! I am killing myself, that's what I am doing. It is NOT easy and when my meds are right and I am in euthyroid state, the most I can lose is 1/4 lb. a week and that is with a strict diet and lots of exercise.

Right now, I am eating mini meals and I do mean mini. I have no glutens, no sugar, no treats at all. Walk 4 miles plus a day and that is a 12 minute mile. Lift weights, stay active and continue to fight the battle.

I have been in maintenance mode for about 4 or 5 years now. I don't gain, I don't lose. My photo in my profile is 2 years old. This has been very very difficult.

Never ever do I go off my diet even during the holidays. This was like the 6th. Christmas/holiday season where I did not indulge at all.

I have to keep all my portions very small.

If I sound angry, I am. My whole life evolves around not being fat!! Bleck!!

But, it could be worse and I know it. I do count my blessings each day and at least I am disciplined enough to do what I do. That right there is a huge coup.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ugh, that totally sounds like me!! Well, except you have better self control than I do!! I've always had such a horrible time. I have this plateau from you-know-where that I just can't get passed. It's so frustrating. In the past, I have tried prescription diet pills, OTC diet pills and nothing worked. I, too, am doing frequent mini-meals. I'm trying to vary up my workout routine as I get bored and frustrated easily. Right now, I'm taking taekwondo and walking on the treadmill. I'm about to add Zumba and see how that goes!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Ugh, that totally sounds like me!! Well, except you have better self control than I do!! I've always had such a horrible time. I have this plateau from you-know-where that I just can't get passed. It's so frustrating. In the past, I have tried prescription diet pills, OTC diet pills and nothing worked. I, too, am doing frequent mini-meals. I'm trying to vary up my workout routine as I get bored and frustrated easily. Right now, I'm taking taekwondo and walking on the treadmill. I'm about to add Zumba and see how that goes!


Good for you, Hillary!! You have many diversions w/3 young ones but you can still manage to stay pretty much on track. Depending on their ages, they can exercise with you.

The one thing they can't do is diet for you! LOL!!:tongue0015:

We can all pull together on this!


----------



## TIMBER (Mar 31, 2010)

I have been dealing with my weight also - just like anyone else with Hashi's. I actually would exercise 3 hours a day - 'last chance workout' type of exercise and I would still sometimes not lose anything in a week. So I talked to my endo about it last year and he suggested being tested for vitamin B5. And I found out that I am very low in it, so I have to supplement it. B5 helps digest foods. Now I can actually lose half a pound in a week if I stick to a program.  Something is better than nothing. Right?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Timber - whoo hoo!! That's awesome!! I'm so glad you found out what is holding you back as far as weight loss. That is just so frustrating when you work so hard but still don't see any results!!

Andros - I do indeed have my kids help! They think it's fun and it keeps them active! Can't beat that, can you?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TIMBER said:


> I have been dealing with my weight also - just like anyone else with Hashi's. I actually would exercise 3 hours a day - 'last chance workout' type of exercise and I would still sometimes not lose anything in a week. So I talked to my endo about it last year and he suggested being tested for vitamin B5. And I found out that I am very low in it, so I have to supplement it. B5 helps digest foods. Now I can actually lose half a pound in a week if I stick to a program.  Something is better than nothing. Right?


Timber; that is awesome news to hear. Stay on track. Losing only 1/4 lb. a week, it took me a long time to lose 60 lbs. but dang;I did it, ya' know???

And that is the blessing;better to lose some than none. It could be worse.

So...................what kind of exercise are you doing now? How much B5 are you taking? Would I be getting enough in my daily time released B-comlex which contains 125 mgs.??

Not to mention, when it takes such a long time, by the time you reach your goal, you are "fully trained" to keep it off. And that I know for a fact.

Hugs to a long-time friend!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Andros said:


> How much B5 are you taking? Would I be getting enough in my daily time released B-comlex which contains 125 mgs.?


Good question, Andros! I, too, am taking daily B-complex. I need to go check how much B5 is in there. I hadn't thought to look.


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

You guys are so inspiring. You rock!!!! I have had weight issues for the past 10 years. I can work out and work out and not lose a pound. The weight just keeps creeping up. No matter what I do nothing happens. Getting my thyroid out in May. I am hoping that will be a new start and I will find a great program.

Andros: Boy do you have self discipline!!! Do you recommend a gluten free diet for people with Hashi's. I was wondering if that might help some of the symptoms.

Hillary: I read your blog and it was great. It really gave me an idea of what to expect when I get mine out. Thanks for being so open. By the way, we have Zumba classes where I live but I am scared to go. Hard to do in front of people.

I hope you all keep posting so we can all see how you are doing.

Stacie


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Stacie, I know that getting my thyroid out and then on Synthroid really made a difference for me. Zumba rocks! Yes, it is a little difficult to get used to doing around other people, so I bought a DVD! LOL!! I'm glad you read my blog. I knew I would need an outlet, so I made sure I put everything in there! It really helped me alot.


----------



## artic123 (Apr 9, 2010)

In January I was motivated to lose the weight I gained so I went on the South Beach Diet. I lost 3 lbs. right away. Then over the next two months two more pounds. Then I started gaining the weight back. My calorie intake is between 1200 and 1300 a day. I exercise 1 1/2 hours a day but nothing happens. My body has changed from all the exercise but weight loss is pitiful. I wish I had the answers what would make my body release this fat. Sometimes I am embarrassed by my weight.

Sharon


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

artic123 said:


> In January I was motivated to lose the weight I gained so I went on the South Beach Diet. I lost 3 lbs. right away. Then over the next two months two more pounds. Then I started gaining the weight back. My calorie intake is between 1200 and 1300 a day. I exercise 1 1/2 hours a day but nothing happens. My body has changed from all the exercise but weight loss is pitiful. I wish I had the answers what would make my body release this fat. Sometimes I am embarrassed by my weight.
> 
> Sharon


Sharon, what do your labs look like? You really cannot lose weight until you are euthyroid (normal functioning.)

TSH should be 1 or less, Free T4 and Free T3 should be mid-range or even higher as long as it is in range and the patient does not exhibit hyper symptoms.

This is a general statement for "most" people; we each are different but I have found the above to be mostly true.


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Hillary: I love your attitude. I know you said you wrote your blog as an outlet which is awesome. Know that it also helps other people. I loved hearing how you felt each day and looking at the pictures. I have two little ones (2 & 4) and my biggest fear is how I am going to feel when I get home and how am I going to deal with them. I also thought wow she looks awesome. It gave me some comfort from someone who has been through it. The people on this board have been so amazing. When I was reading your blog my 4 year old came to sit with me. I have been trying to explain what is going to happen, but I showed her your pictures and it gave her comfort as well.

Sharon: I am totally new here and trying to learn so I don't have any advice, but know that you are not alone. I know we eat right and exercise to be healthy anyway, but it feels like an extra slap in the face when we don't lose ANY weight. I was doing Weight Watchers and running for an hour every day, plus an exercise video and I didn't lose 1 single pound. Honestly, I was ticked. I am embarrassed by my weight sometimes too so I totally get it. Don't give up, maybe it is something is up with your labs like Andros said. Hang in there sister!!!! Big hugs!!


----------

